# I haven't spoken ... for a long time



## Encolpius

How do you say that sentence in your native language? Please use the original name of your language. Thanks. 

Hungarian: Már rég nem beszéltem magyarul. 
Czech: Už jsem dlouho nemluvil(a) česky. 
German: Ich habe schon lange kein Deutsch gesprochen.


----------



## madshov

In Danish: Jeg har ikke snakket dansk i lang tid.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Že dolgo nisem govorila Slovenščino

Croatian:   Dugo nisam govorila Hrvatski (in fact is right that one)


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:Uzun zamandır Türkçe konuşmamıştım.


----------



## elroy

Standard Arabic: لم أتكلم العربية منذ مدة طويلة (_lam atakallama 'l-`arabiyyata mundhu muddatin Tawiilatin_)
Spoken Palestinian Arabic: إلي زمان مش حاكي عربي (_ili zamaan mish Haaki `arabi_)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Há/Faz muito tempo que não falo português.


----------



## DearPrudence

*French*:

*"Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas parlé français." *(more common & natural)*
"Je n'ai pas parlé français depuis longtemps." *(more literal)


----------



## walterhartmann

*Filipino: Matagal na 'kong di nakakapagsalita ng Filiipino/ Tagalog.*
or
*Ang tagal ko nang di nagtatagalog / nagfifilipino.* (lit._ I haven't been Tagalog-ing / Filipino-ing for a long time._  The word Tagalog is verbalized. We do that a lot.) 

Filipinos often refer to their language as Tagalog, because the official language, which is Filipino, is based on this language. We say Tagalog because it's what we're used to.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_Nie mówiłem długo po polsku._


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish:

*Hace mucho que no hablo (en) español *(more natural)
*No hablo (en) español desde hace mucho tiempo* (more literal)


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:* maine Hindi mai bahut der se baat nahiiN kii
*Urdu:* maine Urdu mai bahut der se baat nahiiN kii
*Gujarati:* hooN bo vaar thii gujarati nathi _bolyo_ (_bolii_ for female speaker)


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*
Ik heb al lang geen Nederlands meer gesproken.
Het is lang geleden dat ik nog Nederlands heb gesproken (or _gesproken heb_).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Nu am mai vorbit româneşte de foarte mult timp.


----------



## Juri

Italian: Non parlo inglese da tanto tempo(litteral)
...da un sacco di tempo(informal)


----------



## xruiz18

In *Basque*:

_Aspaldian ez dut euskaraz hitz egin._


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: (Вече) дълго (време)/много време/отдавна не съм говорил(а) български.


----------



## Yulan

Italian version:

"Non parlo italiano da molto tempo"


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek: 
«Έχω να μιλήσω ελληνικά πολύ καιρό»
'exo na mi'liso elini'ka po'li ce'ro
lit. "I have spoken Greek, long time [ago]" (meaning, since then, I haven't spoken the language)
or
«Δεν έχω μιλήσει ελληνικά γιά πολύ καιρό»
ðen 'exo mi'lisi elini'ka ja po'li ce'ro
lit.
"I haven't spoken Greek for a long time".

The former prevails by far.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:

_En ole puhunut suomea pitkään aikaan._


----------



## Copperknickers

A huvna taukt eh Inglis fur donki's yaers.

Not really a language just my local slang.


----------



## 涼宮

linguist786 said:


> *Hindi:* maine Hindi mai bahut der se baat nahiiN kii
> *Urdu:* maine Urdu mai bahut der se baat nahiiN kii
> *Gujarati:* hooN bo vaar thii gujarati nathi _bolyo_ (_bolii_ for female speaker)


 
Are Hindi and Urdu _that _similar? The sentences look the same to me.

In Japanese:

日本語で話すのは久しぶりだ。 (_Nihongo de hanasu no wa hisashiburi da_)


----------



## mataripis

Sa pananalitang Tagalog:  Matagal na akong hindi nakaka pag Ingles.  /  De sorot pa Dumaget: Naloy a eyen ok nakasorot de pa Inggles.


----------



## tFighterPilot

לא דיברתי עברית כבר זמן רב.​


----------



## sandrayanina

in visayan ( one of the laguages use in the philippines)
dugay nako nga wala ka binisaya


----------



## 涼宮

In Esperanto:

Mi ne estas parolinta Esperanton delonge. (more literal)

Simplier:

Mi ne parolis Esperanton delonge.


----------



## er targyn

Russian: Я давно не говорил по-русски. (Ya davno ne govoril po-russki)


----------



## Thomas1

Polish: Dawno (już) nie mówiłem/rozmawiałem po polsku.


----------



## Dymn

In Catalan: *Fa molt de temps que no parlo català.*

Valencian version: *Fa molt de temps que no parle valencià.*


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*:

*Немам зборувано македонски долго време*. (Némam zborúvano makédonski dólgo vréme.) _Lit._ "I-haven't spoken Macedonian long time."


----------



## Messquito

Chinese: 
我很久沒說中文了。


----------



## KalAlbè

Haitian Creole:
*Sa gen anpil tan depi mwen pa pale kreyòl.*


----------



## rarabara

valo__fan said:


> Turkish:Uzun zamandır Türkçe konuşmamıştım.


this is incorrect. the correct form in turkish should be something like this
"uzun zamandır Türkçe konuşmuyorum" or "uzun zamandan beridir Türkçe konuşmuyorum"
but one notation should also be underlined here:
I think there might be (or there is) no 100 % same meaning of translations for some cases or more correctly for many cases.
the form you stated here is more correctly past perfect tense in english.(I had not spoken turkish for a long time)
meanwhile,I am going to express that sentence in kurdish

"bu j  zemane drej b we da ko ez b kurmanci ğeber nadım"


----------

